# CUPS page count



## Yarche (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello.
I'm trying to set up a print-server on a FreeBSD. And i have got a trouble when i want to count pages, every time in a page_log i see that only 1 page was printed.
I was trying to use different drivers for my HP LaserJet 1320. 
Now using:
hp LaserJet 1320 PS File Version: 041.410
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE
cups-base-1.3.10_4 
cups-samba-6.0_2 
samba-3.0.37,1

Here is part of CUPS page_log:

```
2nd_Floor_Center_BSD uname1 850 [25/Aug/2010:11:58:16 +0400] 1 1 - 192.168.1.126
1st_floor_west_BSD uname2 851 [25/Aug/2010:12:00:39 +0400] 1 1 - 192.168.1.157
2nd_Floor_West_BSD umane3 852 [25/Aug/2010:12:05:24 +0400] 1 1 - 192.168.1.111
Library_BSD uname4 853 [25/Aug/2010:12:06:12 +0400] 1 1 - 192.168.1.129
1st_floor_west_BSD uname5 854 [25/Aug/2010:12:14:26 +0400] 1 1 - 192.168.1.122
Computer_Lab_BSD uname6 855 [25/Aug/2010:12:31:47 +0400] 1 1 - 192.168.1.166
```

Can you help me to solve this problem?
P.S.: sorry for my english.

Regards, Yaroslav.


----------

